# Highflyers not flying well. Help please.



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi everybody,
I am facing problem with my pigeons. I have few highflyers that I bought adult, probably untrained. I released them before few days, but they are not flying well. Infact, they are not flying! Just flew to the roof of the loft and comes down. When I force, they sometimes fly and sit on tree or neighbour's roof.
Here the problem is, I can't get young or trained birds from breeders. I don't know someone like that in my locality. And most are the sellers, not breeders!
My question is -is it possible to train these untrained adult birds? Or they will remain the same?
If I take young birds, will they fly high by themselves? Because I don't have any trained young or old bird?
Should I take a pair of untrained pigeons and breed them and start with their youngs?
Please help me giving suggestions. I am disappointed now!! Any suggestion will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Best bet would be to breed some pairs from your current highflyers to get a stable kit of birds. The young birds can be well trained if true highflyers. That being said, you must discipline them and not feed them more than 2 teaspoons per day. I prefer 1 teaspoon per day for young flyers that are still in need of training and to get in good shape  at first the young birds won't fly as much, perhaps a couple circles around the loft... But once they get stronger on the wing, you can experiment with the percentage of feed you'd like to feed them to not fly too high to the point that they get lost... Neither should they fly too low  I know I wrote a lot, but hope this helps!


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot. The more you write, its better for me. With how many youngs should I start? Its the problem here. The bird I took or will take, don't know if they are pure breed or not and can't test that by flying them, because the untrained birds tend not to fly!! Any way to identify well breed by seeing them or their flight,?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I didn't have pair of breeders. So I brough 4 highflyer youngs. They are about 30-35 days now. I am thinking of flying them after 20-30 days. I want them to fly really well and especially not to go and sit on trees or neighbors' roof. What should I do to get that kind of result? 
How to fly them?
Should I fly them with my untrained birds the first day? I fear that they will get the bad habits!
Please suggest...
Thanks


----------



## Joog (Jan 21, 2016)

you can try to give less to eat. I would start with 17 grams of seed mix a day, a bird. After a week you should see improvement. One thing is for sure, if you give too much, their become tree huggers. Once they feel safe in a tree or roof, its over, and they wont come out of the tree anymore.... If you have a tree hugger, never let them fly with ather. 

let them never fly with other pigeons, which then also immediately they learn the bad habits

The new young pigions, i would let them the first two weeks of release do what they want. With as much food as they want. After two weeks they will fly allready small circles around the house. Then training starts, first you make them hungry. that's easy, you just give them one or two days, no food. Then you let them go, and you scare the pigeons, for example with a flag. Now they wil fly. Start easy, a few minutes fly is enough. Than call them for eating, they come right away because they are hungry. Do this slowly building, until the result what you want. 

Have fun ;-)


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

I also discourage the "treehugger" birds from flying in the trees because recently I lost one... A redtail picked him off


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

keep the youngster inside the loft for a week and at first let them get used to the surrounding. until they are two months old dont fly them but let them sit on the roof and learn the surrounding. then you can slowly encourage them to fly. at first they will surely land on buildings, but with time and training ,they will learn to land on the loft. and with time they will fly longer and higher. 
if you can post pics, i could guess if they are good flyers and their bloodline.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I will surely post their pics tomorrow morning. Good to see you back. I was wondering where you are!
By the time, I lost the white hen (from my 2nd pair). Its gone away and didn't return, the cock returned fortunately.


----------



## sinu jan (May 24, 2014)

she must have gone to the breeder you brought her from?


----------

